# STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

*STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON NOV-06-2011
FUDD RUCKERS 
5229 CLARK AVE 
LAKEWOOD CA,90712

HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IN ADVANCE
FLYER WILL BE POSTED LATER *


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

YA SAVES CANIJO!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

hell razer said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> YA SAVES CANIJO!!!!!


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CANIJO !!! ILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

ra8drfan said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!


Sup Rudy :wave: TTT!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> *STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON NOV-06-2011
> FUDD RUCKERS
> 5229 CLARK AVE
> LAKEWOOD CA,90712
> ...


*YA SABES HOMIE WE'LL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

BLUE OWL said:


> *YA SABES HOMIE WE'LL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


GRASIAS HOMIE ILL SEE U THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? PM me, or call (323) 557-2854, Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

ra8drfan said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT FO DA HOMIES!!!!


ORALES HOMIE THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope I can make it


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Sup Rudy :wave: TTT!


 sup RUDY & EL COMPA MARIO STYLISTICS TTT!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> sup RUDY & EL COMPA MARIO STYLISTICS TTT!!


WOOD UP NEGRITO SANDIA


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HELL YEAH!!! THE BIG ASS STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT .....


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

A BIG ~ Q-VO ~ TO ALL MY " STYLISTICS " FAMILIA.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> *STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON NOV-06-2011
> FUDD RUCKERS
> 5229 CLARK AVE
> LAKEWOOD CA,90712
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump :yes:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

Save us a spot


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS C.C. :yes:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*U KNOW HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS ALWAYS CARNAL... ~BIG CLOWNY~ "TRUCHA H.D.":thumbsup: MUCH LOVE FOR ALL MY STYLISTICS HENTE...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS ALWAYS CARNAL... ~BIG CLOWNY~ "TRUCHA H.D.":thumbsup: MUCH LOVE FOR ALL MY STYLISTICS HENTE...


See you there Clowny, "TRUCHA" is looking bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT... uffin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS ALWAYS CARNAL... ~BIG CLOWNY~ "TRUCHA H.D.":thumbsup: MUCH LOVE FOR ALL MY STYLISTICS HENTE...



:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP NEGRITO SANDIA


ha ha ha hey no me acuses con mi tia y yano digo picardia K PANSA GEORGE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO THE BIG S,S STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> ORALES HOMIE THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!!!


YA SABES HOMIE YO Y ME CARNAL BE IN DA HOUSE REPPN TRAFFIC:shh::thumbsup:...



RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Sup Rudy :wave: TTT!





***** 63 said:


> sup RUDY & EL COMPA MARIO STYLISTICS TTT!!





eric0425 said:


> TTT... uffin:


a big Wudd up to my homies frm STYLISTICS I.E L.A :wave:uffin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj??? Lemme know


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

STYLISTICS TTT!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Hope I can make it


hope so too bro!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> HELL YEAH!!! THE BIG ASS STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT .....


i know u guy always do! carnal


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> Save us a spot


THANKS DANNY BOY ILL SEE U THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> *YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS C.C. :yes:*


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> *U KNOW HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THANKS HIGH CLASS ILL SEE U GUYS THERE LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT AS ALWAYS CARNAL... ~BIG CLOWNY~ "TRUCHA H.D.":thumbsup: MUCH LOVE FOR ALL MY STYLISTICS HENTE...[/QUOT
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG DOWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> TTT... uffin:


WOOD UP BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP BROTHERHOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Chllin...TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP .....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj?? If not, can a mother fucker atleast get a "no"?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site. good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a dj?? If not, can a mother fucker atleast get a "no"?


OK....ILL LET U KNOW........BROTHER AND THANKS THE OFFER.........


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site. good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Q'VOLES PAUL I HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP .......


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

would like 2 set up shop 4 the Toy Drive.. my name is Raul aka Raiderking please call me 626 4043127 THANK YOU


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a dj?? If not, can a mother fucker atleast get a "no"?


 MOTHERFUCKER NO !!!U SAID :happysad:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Was that so hard??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Was that so hard??


 NOPE :thumbsup:T.T.T for the homies....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

people be ready for this event,lets make it bigger:yes:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

spot reserved:thumbsup:


harbor area 64 rag said:


> Save us a spot


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks for you support like always


FC PREZ said:


> *YOU KNOW FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS C.C. :yes:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:thanks for your support


StreetStyleL.A said:


> HELL YEAH!!! THE BIG ASS STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT .....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :thumbsup:thanks for your support


 X 76 STYLISTICS TO THE TOP ......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


traffictowing said:


> X 76 STYLISTICS TO THE TOP ......


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:yes: *TTMFT!!! :yes:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BUMP:naughty:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Stylistics to the top..


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT THRU OUT THE YEARS WE REALLY APRECIATE IT.SEE EVERYBODY THERE FOR A GOOD CAUSE & FAMILY FUN.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

to the top


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP BUMP!!!! TTT 4 THE STYLISTICS......


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTT..............:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top ...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back up To The Top


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPPORT ...

STYLISTICS INC ttt ... 

support a good cause!


----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

*WHAT TIME DOES IT START, AND HOW MUCH IS IT???*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

sup gordo, we have you guys spot reserved


VEINStheONE said:


> *TTT..............:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

* TTT!!!!:thumbsup::yes:*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

BIG KLEVS said:


> *WHAT TIME DOES IT START, AND HOW MUCH IS IT???*


ROLLING TIME 6:00AM TO 10:00AM AND SHOW TIME 10:00AM TO 5:00PM 
$20.00 PLUS A TOY AND $25.00 WITH OUT A TOY.FLYER WOULD BE POSTED SOON.AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!! :yes:*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Big Bump 

T

T

T


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT, Best Of Friends will be there....:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!

FOR THE HOMIES!!!:h5:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

STYLISTICS TTT!!!


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BACK TTT.... FOR THE HOMIES!!!! :yes:*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

BTT thanks for the bump Rick homie!


STYLISTICS INC keepin things positive in the streets and shows ALWAYS!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!*


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

get this back on top, page 2 is not coo ...

BUMP for the INC


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

ok we had a set back for a little bit but fernando from WESTBOUND CC came through and help us out we will be @ pdogs in south gate here the new flyer


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> ok we had a set back for a little bit but fernando from WESTBOUND CC came through and help us out we will be @ pdogs in south gate here the new flyer


bump for a good cause ... shes in our thoughts and prayers homie ...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE AND YOU NO DIS


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To the top


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks homies for the support


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

STYLISTICS INC. TO THE TOP!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

TO THE TOP AND THANKS TO EVERY BODDY FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP .......


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*BUMP.... BUMP...... BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM STYLISTICS C.C....*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP.....


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back TTT ! ! !


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TO THE TOP.......


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

***** 63 said:


> TO THE TOP.......


WATS UH HAPPENING =) TTT fo da homies STYLISTICS


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

ra8drfan said:


> WATS UH HAPPENING =) TTT fo da homies STYLISTICS


thanx for the bump RUDY :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES YOU KNOW STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the support homies


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks to all for the support, bump for a good show, good cause, and a good time for the family


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~~ S T Y L I S T I C S ~~ TO THE TOP


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMP for Stylistics and Post ! ! !


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for a good event


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*BUMP BUMP 4 THE BLACK AND GOLD BROTHERS....*_


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

how much for a booth?


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

LETS DO THIS !!!!!I NEED A VENDOR BOOTH !!!!! MR INC


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> *STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON NOV-06-2011
> FUDD RUCKERS
> 5229 CLARK AVE
> LAKEWOOD CA,90712
> ...


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT f0 da homies STYLISTICS L.A :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTMFT!!!!! FOR THE STYLISTIC C.C. HOMIES...... :yes:*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Will be there!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you BEST OF FRIENDS for your support


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

WHAT UP MAN LET US KNOW WHAT U NEED SO WE CAN GET IT FOR U THANKS


562KUSTOMS said:


> LETS DO THIS !!!!!I NEED A VENDOR BOOTH !!!!! MR INC


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP :thumbsup: THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

guss68imp said:


> TTT:thumbsup:





ra8drfan said:


> TTT f0 da homies STYLISTICS L.A :thumbsup:


WHAT UP GUSS AND RUDY THX FOR THE BUMP HOMIE.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP....


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

The Microphone Fiend.......... Will be there.....


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS ~ TO / THE / TOP.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS ~ TO / THE / TOP.


What up Ruben TTT :cheesy:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> What up Ruben TTT :cheesy:


sup ruben & eric STYLISTICS TTT!!!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

hell razer said:


> TTMFT
> 
> WHAT UP GEORGE
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





***** 63 said:


> sup ruben & eric STYLISTICS TTT!!!!!


WHATS THE HAPS NEGRITO


TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP .....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTMFT.!!!!...... FOR THE STYLISTIC C.C. HOMIES.....:yes:*


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


FC PREZ said:


> *TTMFT.!!!!...... FOR THE STYLISTIC C.C. HOMIES.....:yes:*


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

BIKES?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*TTMFT HOMIES YOU KNOW THE BIG ASS S.S. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

TIMES??


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

To The Top For STYLISTICS"LOS ANGELES"


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

traffictowing said:


> To The Top For STYLISTICS"LOS ANGELES"


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

WHAT'S UP ERIC & *****. ~ STYLISTICS ~ CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Stylistics show this sunday roll in starts at 7am and show from 9am to 4pm


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

To The Top!!!!!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

REGENCY RIDER said:


> To The Top!!!!!


 Que onda carnal,nos vemos en el show


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> :thumbsup:


DING DING ROUND TWO :banghead: ROYAL IMAGE WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT STYLISTICS AND THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for the brothas and a GOOD EVENT


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTMFT..... GONNA BE A GREAT EVENT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY.......


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

plumjuc said:


> DING DING ROUND TWO :banghead: ROYAL IMAGE WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT STYLISTICS AND THE KIDS :thumbsup:


 Cool,thanks for the support


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Que onda carnal,nos vemos en el show


simon que si....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

few more days for the show:yes:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

*ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS READY TTMFT :420:*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*~ Better Days ~ Los Angeles will be there*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> ROLLING TIME 6:00AM TO 10:00AM AND SHOW TIME 10:00AM TO 5:00PM
> $20.00 PLUS A TOY AND $25.00 WITH OUT A TOY.FLYER WOULD BE POSTED SOON.AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.



:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL B IN THE HOUSE.....:worship:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*TTT!!! FOR THE STYLISTIC C.C. HOMIES...... :yes:*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE L,A WILL BE THERE


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Excited about this year... Going to be fun...


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

3 more dayz


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Tee"s_77LTD said:


> 3 more dayz


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS .... STYLISTICS TO THE TOP........


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

bump see you sunday


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I look forward to see every one there... except for Wes :banghead:


hahaha jk... 


*Better Days Los Angeles*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" TO THE TOP


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT BUMP


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is the place to be.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendor booth, how much??


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

According to my I-phone, its calling out for rain this Sunday, I hope it's not true, but just in case, is there a "rain date"? Someone give Johnny Mountain, Dallas Reins and the 7000 HD Megadoopler a call and tell him to do the the SUNDANCE.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

I HOPE NOT .. STYLISTICS TO THE TOP.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

car n bike show or just or just cars


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

furby714 said:


> car n bike show or just or just cars


CARS & BIKE ARE BOTH WELCOME ....


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury will be there TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP......


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTTuffin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump bump..


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> According to my I-phone, its calling out for rain this Sunday, I hope it's not true, but just in case, is there a "rain date"? Someone give Johnny Mountain, Dallas Reins and the 7000 HD Megadoopler a call and tell him to do the the SUNDANCE.



NO rain :nono: till Sunday Night...I called in a favor ! ! ! ! 

Back TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

STYLISTICS TTT!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets keep this on top .. STYLISTICS ...

best show goin ..


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

traffictowing said:


> CARS & BIKE ARE BOTH WELCOME ....


How much for bikes?


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

FEW more hours


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hope it don't rain


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

NO RAIN THE HOMIE CALLED IN A FAVOR .. STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

IT'S ON AND CRACKING TTMFT 4 OUR STYLISTICS BROTHERS ...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

time to show brothas ... get them rides cleaned up an over to the best show in LA today ... 

good cause and a good family time ... 

STYLISTICS INC doin it like no one else can ...


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TO EVERYONE....... SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED......DUE TO WEATHER..... SHOW WHILE BE RESCHDULED AT A LATER DATE...... SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENCE..........


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tge stylistics toy drive will be posponed till further notice due to weather. Please keep an eye out for the new show date.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

NEW DATE NOVEMBER 20 2011 MORE INFO TO COME.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

WE ALL CHILLING INSIDE FUDDRUCKERS .....


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

traffictowing said:


> NEW DATE NOVEMBER 20 2011 MORE INFO TO COME.


:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

was there early seen some nice rides to bad the rain would not let off


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

traffictowing said:


> NEW DATE NOVEMBER 20 2011 MORE INFO TO COME.


THATS GONNA BE A BUSY DAY :yessad:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

traffictowing said:


> NEW DATE NOVEMBER 20 2011 MORE INFO TO COME.


STYLISTICS INC..TTMFT c u guys in 2wks


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

*IT WAS KOOL HANGIN OUT WITH THE STYLISTICS FAMILY TODAY IN DA RAIN,,,,THANK YOU FOR THE BOMBASS MENUDO STYLISTICS, MUCH LUV FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY,,,,TA'DOW*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

JohnnyGuam said:


> *IT WAS KOOL HANGIN OUT WITH THE STYLISTICS FAMILY TODAY IN DA RAIN,,,,THANK YOU FOR THE BOMBASS MENUDO STYLISTICS, MUCH LUV FROM THE WHOLE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY,,,,TA'DOW*


THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT .


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Were there on the 20th....:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

ra8drfan said:


> STYLISTICS INC..TTMFT c u guys in 2wks


what up rudy gracias for the support homie c u and the homies from traffic in 2wks


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS TO THE TOP....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ITS ALWAYS A GOOD DAY CHILLIN WITH STYLISTICS EVEN THE RAIN COULD NOT STOP US FROM KICKIN IT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

*New DATE*

OK FOLKS WE HAVE A NEW DATE IS ON NOV 27TH SAME PLACE A DAY AFTER BESTOF FRIENDS SHOW


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

traffictowing said:


> NEW DATE NOVEMBER 27 2011 MORE INFO TO COME.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ok looks good


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

This is oficial,the show is on the 27th sunday unless we have rain again so we hope to everyone there,from the stylistics inc.a big thanks to all you guys for the support


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is oficial,the show is on the 27th sunday unless we have rain again so we hope to everyone there,from the stylistics inc.a big thanks to all you guys for the support


TTT fo da homies


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is oficial,the show is on the 27th sunday unless we have rain again so we hope to everyone there,from the stylistics inc.a big thanks to all you guys for the support



GOt it on the Calendar


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the support,see ya there


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS ~ CAN'T STOP WON'T STOP.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT for the homies!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT.....


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> TTT.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THE BIG S,S WILL TAKE THAT RIDE


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

guss68imp said:


> :thumbsup:


What up Gus


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS THERE:420: TTT FOR MY CARNALES DE STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES IS THERE:420: TTT FOR MY CARNALES DE STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: TTT!


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!! RAIN OR SHINE.....*_


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup: You know Best of Friends LA will be there no matter what.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Microphonefiend will be there Celebrating my 25th bday and getting the toys for the kids.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump for my brothers


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _*STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!! RAIN OR SHINE.....*_


Thanks for the support bro


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

To the top


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

*STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC 6TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON NOV-27-2011
FUDD RUCKERS 
5229 CLARK AVE 
LAKEWOOD CA,90712

HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT....*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump for my brothers......


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

bump for stylistics


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will be there


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Hope to see everyone there .

STYLISTICS TOO THE TOP...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

This Sunday


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Five more days for a good day with the brothas and homies


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

U know that the Westside Familia will be there! I hope the weather is nice.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

Any Pedal car and bike categories?


----------



## WESIDE63 (Jun 15, 2006)

mrlowrider77 said:


> Any Pedal car and bike categories?


Yes there is trophies in both categories


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

KEEP this on top .. best show goin!


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

STYLISTICS INC. TTT !!!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST . HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE THIS SUNDAY...
STYLISTICS TO THE TOP.....


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

WESIDE63 said:


> Yes there is trophies in both categories


 Whats the price for pedals and bikes?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

WESIDE63 said:


> Yes there is trophies in both categories


Thanks for the answer wes,post a flyer if you can


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

So far the weather is looking good so three more days to let the show begin


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> So far the weather is looking good so three more days to let the show begin


:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

TO THE TOP .... HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THIS SUNDAY NO RAIN IN THE FORECAST ....


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Thanks for the answer wes,post a flyer if you can


 Whats The price for pedal cars and bikes?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

The cars is 20± toy or 25 with out,pedal cars and bikes is 15± toy or 20 with out,rolling time 7am and show from 10am to 4pm,thanks for the support


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> The cars is 20± toy or 25 with out,pedal cars and bikes is 15± toy or 20 with out,rolling time 7am and show from 10am to 4pm,thanks for the support


Thanks see u guys sunday


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

bump for a good cause ... 

BRING THEM CARS OUT ...

STYLISTICS INC ... best toy drive 2011 for sure


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

*STYLISTICS INC .TTT!!!*


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

3 More days till Sunday STYLISTICS TOY DRIVE come and support . No rain in the forecast ....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

big_JR said:


> WESTBOUND LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


see you there thank you for your support


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there...:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you guys for the support,see you sunday


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for all the support ... 

get them rides ready, tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

One more day carnales


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE . STYLISTICS TO THE TOP....


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

MAJESTICS ( L.A.) WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AY LOS MIRAMOS EN LA MANIANA:nicoderm:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump to the top ....


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BAGO said:


> MAJESTICS ( L.A.) WILL BE THERE


Cool thanks bro


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

daomen said:


> AY LOS MIRAMOS EN LA MANIANA:nicoderm:


Gracias carnal,en unas horas nos vemos


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

Westside Familia is jot gonna miss this one. See ya mañana and I hope the day is as good as today.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

westside66 said:


> Westside Familia is jot gonna miss this one. See ya mañana and I hope the day is as good as today.


Is gonna be better with you guys there,that's for sure my brota dave


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

THE DAY IS HERE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT IN FULL FORCE COME AND SUPPORT ... STYLISTICS TO THE TOP...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

clean em up an roll em out .. todays the day

not to be missed

STYLISTICS INC


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T

It's looking good already!!!!!

~Better Days Los Angeles~


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

TTMFT...... THERE IS STILL TIME.... ROLL THRU FELLAS..... LOTS OF SPACE LEFT


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

looked like a good turn out, on a beutiful day. Stylistics lookin good out there for a good cause. Good event like all the years past had a good time thanx. DelinquentZ C.C.


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT . WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We wanna thank all you guys for your support today,we will post some pics of where the toys are gonna be donated,also pics will be coming soon


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

~Better Days~ had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS STYLISTICS:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

del toro said:


> UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS STYLISTICS:thumbsup:


thank you UNIDOS C.C for your support ...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a blast!


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

more pics please


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Best Of Friends had a blast!


THANK YOU "BEST OF FRIENDS C.C" FOR YOUR SUPPORT ..


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry will post more pictures manana, stupid computer acting up. takes 30 minutes to load each picture


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

cadilinc said:


> Sorry will post more pictures manana, stupid computer acting up. takes 30 minutes to load each picture


Thank you my brotha


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. HAD A BLAST BROTHAS!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


*THANK YOU* for posting up some pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

del toro said:


>


*THANK YOU *for the pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Good pics we want more


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Good pics we want more


X 76 MORE PLEASE ...


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------

